# PHP or ASP??



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 20, 2008)

hello frnz plz help me out!!
I have undergone 6 months training in ASP.NET during B.Tech.  but later on i did not get any job in .net then i joined a company which works in php although d pay scale is good enough but am not gettin comfortable with php...

bt i came 2 knw that php is much better than asp in terms of feature ....bt dnt knw much plz help me out if which one to opt for


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 20, 2008)

Neither PHP nor ASP.  What really matters is good software design capabilities.


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

Go for PHP. 
ASP will restrict you to some limits.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Can you give examples of those limits?


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 24, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ Can you give examples of those limits?




ASP is a legacy technology.  Even MS is pushing ASP .Net over ASP.
PHP has several frameworks built on top of it (think Wordpress, drupal, etc) which can greatly accelerate development of modern sites.  There are not many such widely deployed solutions for ASP per se.
If you included ASP .Net in the term ASP, then its portability is questionable to non-windows platforms.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ I think the OP was refering to ASP.NET


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2008)

we can't generalise whether PHP is better than ASP.NET and such statements...

It all depends on the project's scale, budget, reliability requirements etc...

generally, php+mysql is a killer combo for small to mid scale web apps

its better to be trained in both the technologies as you would have lot of opportunities

_


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wordpress, drupal are not 'Frameworks' and do not help in any way to build any modern site. But yeah, your definition of 'Modern sites' might be different than what I think it is.

And you can develop ASP.Net sites faster (and easily. Thanks to Visual Studio) compared to PHP sites.

Above said, I prefer PHP.


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 24, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ I think the OP was refering to ASP.NET


Even then the points except first one hold true.  A code using the latest and greatest features of most recent ASP .Net release will never ever run on non-Windows platforms.



amitava82 said:


> Wordpress, drupal are not 'Frameworks' and do not help in any way to build any modern site. But yeah, your definition of 'Modern sites' might be different than what I think it is.
> 
> And you can develop ASP.Net sites faster (and easily. Thanks to Visual Studio) compared to PHP sites.
> 
> Above said, I prefer PHP.


Wordpress and drupal are frameworks as much as they act as blogging platform and CMS.  Modern sites, IMHO are sites which have both static and continuously updated content (news scrolls, etc) and definitely drupal and worsperss can handle such sites perfectly well.

Developing sites faster depends a lot on the site complexity.  Dragging and dopping 10 components at 10 places, writing event handlers and deploying will work out for small sites which will be maintained by the same 1 or 2 people for its life-time.  But larger more dynamic sites need plenty of planning and if it is a web application needs even more careful designing with scalability in mind.  At this stage the tool/technology is really immaterial to the speed of development.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2008)

wp and drupal may not be frameworks technically, there are a lot others for php like cakephp, codeigniter etc.,

but a lot of sites are built using drupal, joomla etc which have a huge development community that makes a lot of themes, plugins etc obviously all these make development easier

and lets not bring in the IDE's while comparing the scripting languages 


_


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 25, 2008)

Php Ftw

EDIT: - For the record, the new auto de-capitalize in the forum SUCKS BIG TIME.


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 25, 2008)

PHP 

Stay with php, it will be coming with better OOP concepts in future. And more over, one shall keep away from MS products as much as possible unless necessary


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 25, 2008)

n mreover thinkdigit.com is being developed using PHP so really no doubts that its going to kill ASP


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> EDIT: - For the record, the new auto de-capitalize in the forum SUCKS BIG TIME.


YUP


----------



## Gursimran (Oct 25, 2008)

PHP....
most widely used...


----------



## n2casey (Oct 25, 2008)

For last few years I m working with ASP.NET. For a little time I have also worked with PHP & MySQL. It is true that u can develop an application more faster with ASP.NET rather than PHP but PHP has a major advantage that it has Open Source license.
ASP.NET needs costly license and just coz of that I have lost some projects since no one was ready to purchase the license, neither me nor client.

So my suggestion is to go with PHP. Now a days AJAX + PHP is in demand.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 27, 2008)

Apart from the paid s/w thats a big obstacle to ASP.NET webpages ; PHP comes as an open source but still as far as I know its easy to work in .NET environment which uses a framework  and thats all the pros....but PHP overshadows ASP in terms of its compatibility with a lot of OS and servers..also free database MySQL... and tons of friends who are always ready to share their good work with you..and "Feel Good"  using original full version software..


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

Its free, its flexible, its simple etc etc ......................
...........................
..........................
..........................
etc etc


----------

